# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  onyx pharmaceuticals

## Cody1990

Anyone heard of them my source just got this brand and it's a really good price

----------


## Cody1990

They have this tren blend I'm curious about

----------


## AnimeRocks88

> They have this tren blend I'm curious about


Ran their tren , but i'd say it's not as good as vermo's tren.

----------


## Cody1990

> Ran their tren, but i'd say it's not as good as vermo's tren.


Thanks man

----------


## NumLock

They are g2g. My buddy is using them. No issues so far.

----------


## Cody1990

> They are g2g. My buddy is using them. No issues so far.


Thanks I'm going to try them out

----------


## Cody1990

> Thanks I'm going to try them out


I got my order in 1 day not even joking I sent the money yesterday at 2pm and got it today at 1pm. Cant wait to try it out and it was a good price and the best bottling and labeling I have ever seen

----------


## Cody1990

> Ran their tren, but i'd say it's not as good as vermo's tren.


How can I know if tren is good without testing it what sides / feelings do you get from it

----------


## Cody1990

> How can I know if tren is good without testing it what sides / feelings do you get from it


Can people please view the pics and tell me what you think

----------

